# Last Day of Extended Elk...Here Goes..



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

As my grandpa used to say...up hill and snowing both ways!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just go on out and gitcha one!  

Get close, shoot straight... 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

how did the hunt turn out. I ended up striking out, now it is waterfowl time!!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

No such luck as even a buck...not a thing... But I still had fun hiking to the top in 2ft at 4am. Next years a new draw maybe ill get some LE action.. I thought about the waterfowl @hoghunter, but im to busy goin fishin.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

No fishing for me till ice up!! I'm off work for a few days so I have to do a little insulation in my wood shop and then it is waterfowl madness!!


----------

